# Good OH Deer Gun?



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

So I have been in OH for several years now. When I first moved here I was stubborn and boycotted deer hunting in this state due to the legal restrictions against every rifle I have invested in particularly for deer season.

Well I went squirrel hunting the other night and after 5 years, it bit me hard! Seeing rubs, runs, bedding areas and clearings that have been trampled with feeding action. Hearing Turkey gobble on the next ridge over and smelling the debunking of the fall season. I can't take it anymore I need to kill something bigger than small game!

I have never deer hunted with a shotgun, in fact I've never fired a slug in my life... However I have to invest in a slug gun and sooner than later because season is coming soon!

I know I want a slug gun with a scope (maybe overunders) that can reach out around 100 yds.? I think this is possible? Not really sure? I want to stay under $500, preferably closer to $350 or less.

Any suggestions on models. I know absolutely nothing about slug guns so please educate me?

Just to give you an idea of what I like my favorite all around, everything deer rifle is a lever action Marlin .35 with over unders...

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

Its hard to beat inline muzzleloaders for accuracy and distance but with hornady sst sabot my mossberg 500 with rifled barrel is a tack driver within a 100 yds 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

wormwigglr said:


> Its hard to beat inline muzzleloaders for accuracy and distance but with hornady sst sabot my mossberg 500 with rifled barrel is a tack driver within a 100 yds
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Was going to add my .02 which would be TC omega .50 muzzleloader. Which also allows you to hunt 2 extra days!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

If you are really looking for range then a muzzleloader is your best bet. With that being said I also have a mossburg 500 which is a cheaper shotgun. With a rifled barrel and a good slug (hornady, light field, ect) it will shoot 100 yards very accurately. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I would ask if you only intend to hunt deer, or will you want to also hunt small game, upland birds, or turkeys in the future? Nothing wrong with a muzzleloader, but it&#8217;s a single purpose gun for the most part. If you want a gun for more than one season, a Rem 870 would do everything you need to do within budget. There are other, more up scale options (TC Encore for example). But they could cost considerably more than you&#8217;d want to spend.


----------



## MAU (Aug 14, 2013)

I've found a Remmington 870 with a rifled, cantilevered scope mount barrel with the Remmington cheap scope to perform well enough on the range at 100 yds and well in the field. Recently, I've shot the 2 3/4 inch Remmington Accutip slugs, but I think any name brand sabot will do. I've never messed with barrel pinning or any thing like that to improve accuracy. I'd stick with 12 gauge - more sabot choices and a little more knock down power than a 20 gauge.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Remington, Mossberg, and the rest of the major brands all make good slug guns with cantilever rifled barrels. Muzzleloaders are also great guns. Depends on what your looking for, do you want a shotgun that you can hunt, turkey, deer, rabbits, geese with or just a slug gun for deer hunting? Marlin used to make a bolt action slug gun that was a tac driver (may still not sure). Me personally, I have an old Mossberg 835 with a cantilever barrel. Sabots out to 125 no problem. Haven't had the time to shoot any of the new so called 200 yard slugs out of it yet.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a .50 cal muzzy but I lost the bolt for it when we moved to OH, again being stubborn in not replacing because I know one day I will be in the garage or down in the basement and come across it. I have no idea why/how it got separated from the rest of the guns during the move. They were all wrapped and locked in the safe together but when I unpacked them there was no bolt for the muzzy... I didn't think you could hunt the muzzleloaders during gun season. I don't why I assumed that? I guess because we use centerfires back home and no one in their right mind would choose blackpowder over 30-30 unless they were looking for a new challenge.

And yes I would like to be able to convert for dual purposes. I was thinking about the Mossberg 500. My mom has one that she bought back in the '80s and I love it. aside from the slide slop. It is a very diverse shotgun in my opinion and she has several "accessories". synthetic pistol grip, 18" home security barrel, etc. That thing is like hillbilly Barbie with all the conversions available. However it may be more cost effective to replace that .50cal bolt. But I will lose the ability for a rapid rechambering on the off chance I need a follow up shot or there are multiple deer I want to knock down.

Well now I just realized I need to study and educate myself to regs for the state. Multiple antlerless tags in OH?

Ha! I feel like a virgy.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes depending on which counties you hunt......

You can use muzzleloaders during gun season. Most guys prefer muzzleloaders because of their range compared to a slug gun. If your stand hunting then either or will do just fine. Deer drives with a bunch of guys, I prefer a slug gun. 



Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I shoot a marlin 512 slugmaster 12 ga. bolt action fully rifled slug gun and i shoot 2 3/4in. remington copper solids. its good out to 140 yards. Savage makes a real nice bolt action slug gun. I also have the t/c encore for my smoke pole. that thing is wicked. I would suggest any of these three if you want a deer only gun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Was going to add my .02 which would be TC omega .50 muzzleloader. Which also allows you to hunt 2 extra days!


Actually it will give you 6 extra days. 2 muzzy seasons in Ohio.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I would really like to have an Ithaca Deer Slayer. But I can't justify paying big money for a gun I will use one week out of the year(sometimes two days out of the year). So I went the extreme opposite and got a Mossberg Combo from Dicks. Fully rifled with a scope. Extremely accurate out to 100 yards and My b-hole doesn't pucker if it gets a scratch on it!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jlami said:


> I have a .50 cal muzzy but I lost the bolt for it when we moved to OH, again being stubborn in not replacing because I know one day I will be in the garage or down in the basement and come across it. I have no idea why/how it got separated from the rest of the guns during the move. They were all wrapped and locked in the safe together but when I unpacked them there was no bolt for the muzzy... I didn't think you could hunt the muzzleloaders during gun season. I don't why I assumed that? I guess because we use centerfires back home and no one in their right mind would choose blackpowder over 30-30 unless they were looking for a new challenge.
> 
> And yes I would like to be able to convert for dual purposes. I was thinking about the Mossberg 500. My mom has one that she bought back in the '80s and I love it. aside from the slide slop.
> 
> ...


Great observation! I don't know what it is about Mossbergs, but they do seem to have a lot of "slide slop". That being said, they are also very functional and reliable guns. They might not have all the bells and whistles, but they work! The very first shotgun I ever bought for myself was a Mossberg, and it killed a ton of game for me, birds, rabbits and deer. Then, I got fancy and ordered a 2 barrel combo with a field barrel and a slug barrel (non-rifled) for deer. I still have that one, and it still works perfectly at 30+ years of age.

And, yes, go get yourself a regs book and study it for where you are located. There are multiple antlerless deer permits available.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

+ on 870 express combo been using one for 20 years never a problem not one


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an 870 express mag and it's been very reliable no problems in the 15 yrs I have owned it but I since switched to hunting with a .44 mag super black hawk and that's made long walks a breeze


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> Actually it will give you 6 extra days. 2 muzzy seasons in Ohio.


Didn't they do away with the other bonus muzzle loader dates? hmm.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Didn't they do away with the other bonus muzzle loader dates? hmm.


Regular muzzle season is just like in the past. It's all in the regs. Bonus gun is gone.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> Regular muzzle season is just like in the past. It's all in the regs. Bonus gun is gone.


Cool! Thanks for the info. Now, which area do I hunt? Hmmmm


----------

